# Hard Reboot Guide Problem with 722 (L7.21) & 612 (L6.42)



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

OK, like many others I have had a guide update problem with my 722 running L7.21). Recently my 612 was updated to L6.42 and it has the same problem.

Last night our power company had an overnight planned outage for 10 hours for the second time in three months as part of a system upgrade. I carefully shut down both DVR's and disconnected them from power before the power went out.

*Just like the last time*, this morning I restored power to the 722 and it went through the usual reboot process, acquired satellite signals, did *not* update the guide, and brought me to the "screen saver" standby screen. I turned it on and the picture was just fine, but no information on the program was available. I couldn't go to timers for that reason. I went to the guide, it did some sort of quicky guide update when I hit the right arrow, but still no access to the timers. I did a switch check and after the whole process including a guide update, everything is fine.

Unlike the last time when was not running L6.42, this morning I restored power to the 722 and it went through the usual reboot process, acquired satellite signals, *but* did *not* update the guide, and brought me to the "screen saver" standby screen. I turned it on and the picture was just fine, but no information on the program was available. I went to the guide, it did some sort of full guide update when I hit the right arrow and everything is fine.

Being old, I can't rely on my memory but I would swear that a hard reboot (unplug, plug back in) after the usual boot up included both a satellite signal acquisition and a guide update.

It doesn't make much sense to me to not automatically do a guide update when one does a hard reboot.

Am I just confused and not remembering that a hard reboot had to be essentially followed by a switch check or other forced guide update for these boxes to work right?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

They are checking what period of time the EEPG file contain... so, not always you can see the update screen.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

P Smith said:


> They are checking what period of time the EEPG file contain... so, not always you can see the update screen.


The problem is when everything is done with the hard boot, the guide hasn't been updated and I have to take an additional step to update it. In other words, after doing a hard reboot, the guide then needs to be updated as an additional step.

Again, maybe my memory is wrong, but I thought downloading an updated guide was part of the hard reboot. As of the latest firmware/software releases, it is not on both my 722 and 612.

Even if my memory is wrong, the process of updating the guide should follow after the step of satellite signal acquisition and before returning control of the box to the customer.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That step (update the guide file on a drive) is *not mandatory* action; there is a rule what will trigger the event only when it necessary (as I saw, a couple days difference).


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

P Smith said:


> That step (update the guide file on a drive) is *not mandatory* action; there is a rule what will trigger the event only when it necessary (as I saw, a couple days difference).


Yeah, except I got a "no program information" for the show that was playing and on the schedule, nor could I access the recording schedule. All that had to be fixed by forcing a schedule download. My 722 has been doing this but this was the first time I did a hard reboot on my 612 with the new firmware/software release.

It's just irritating but I don't care. And I think it's a bad idea for the system not to automatically redownload the schedule when a hard reboot is done.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I can tell you why - the EEPG file size is more them 25 MB and it require 10-15 min to download, that is irritating all customers on each reboot, regardless if it need or not.


----------

